# Eurotunnel overnight parking....?



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

Hi all, 

Apologies, I did post this on the back of another thread earlier, but thought for ease of reading it is best to start a new thread....

I'm looking to book the eurotunnel for early Feb and I want to depart as early as possible. 

To save on the very early morning drive to Folkestone, is there any free overnight parking available that I can do the night before? 

If not free, something reasonably priced.... 

Thank you 

Tel


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no overnight parking at Eurotunnel and no cheap parking nearby. You can park at Canterbury overnight or on Marine Parade at Dover.
Best solution is to take a late night train on Eurotunnel and then park up free of charge at Cite Europe as soon as you get to Calais.
Gerry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695

Canterbury

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1877

Marine Parade


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We stayed on Military Road for free with a few other MH's

It's only about 5 mins away from the tunnel

MHF Military Road

Ben


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

When we had an early Eurotunnel crossing in August, we wild camped at Farthing Common, less than 10 mins from the terminal. Use Streetview on the Google maps link to get a better look.

http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.122676,1.051343&spn=0.000769,0.001725&t=h&z=19&vpsrc=6

I should just mention that a police car pulled into the parking area at about 9pm, but didn't bother us - apparently not concerned that we were overnighting there.

However, on the way back we stopped over at the Cite Europe motorhome parking in Calais, ready for an early crossing back to the UK.

Next time we are taking a late evening crossing and will probably stay at Cite Europe on the way out.


----------



## greeny74 (May 8, 2011)

*Eurotunnel...*

Thanks all...

I'll look into your suggestions but I'm liking the Cite Europe option.

Thanks again. 

Tel


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

We used HOPE FARM earlier this year. 
Its a Camp Caravan CL site, only 5m from the Eurotunnel Terminal. 
Big rambling farm site full of old rusting tractors etc but really quite and only a fiver. Excellent !!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We travel out on the tunnel about 5/6pm and we go to Auchan and do our shopping and then to Cite de Europe for night. We do the same in reverse on way home, catching train around 7/8am. No problems. Have done this the last 3 years without problems

Carol


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We always go over on the Tunnel in the evening and then park up at Cite Europe or Gravelines, depending on what time we get over to France.

Denise


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We concur with those above and on the way back we have parked overnight on the Pet Passport car park. Checked with the officials and they were fine with it.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Theres also the aire at Calais itself. Can be a little noisy with ferries but free in winter and has water waste facilities.

We stayed at Marine parade a couple of weeks ago with no problems.

You can get to eurotunnel up to 2 hrs early (some arrive earlier and get away with it) and may be get an ealier train at no extra charge.

I did hear on here some time ago of a pub that offered free overnight stays if you bought a meal in his pub - was it the balck horse?

dont use the early arrivals dfacility at the services as its about £13 to say in a car park with lorries coming all night.

Phill


----------

